# Pretty Cool Plant App



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I just found a app for my IPhone for Seachem. It basically takes all the guess work out of ferts for freshwater or salt water.. It will even tell you how many bags of florite and other substrates you will need for your tank.. Its made by Surgeworks. INC and is called Dose plus its FREE.. Check it out..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool info and thanks for sharing lo4.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

No prb RnR...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

so it calculates all the chemical balances you need for your tank? do you just tap in the size of your tank, type of plant/coral and it does the rest?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

U just put what ur parameters are, what u want them to be, along with tank size and it will tell u how much to add.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

cool man! thanks for sharing


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh i see. thats rather neat.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I thought it was also.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool, gonna download it right now!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty cool app dude, nice find


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

make sure you get good test kits to use this properly! arbitrary dosing leads to more problems than good


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Lahey said:


> make sure you get good test kits to use this properly! arbitrary dosing leads to more problems than good


I was mostly going to use this for substrate calculation, but good advice


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I couldnt find it in the app store link??


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Trigga said:


> I couldnt find it in the app store link??


it's just labled as "dose" the pic is a dosing cap with a blue substance in it.


----------

